# Rubyn and Me :-)



## RubynRed1978 (Dec 15, 2014)

My youtube channel dedicated to Rubyn is in my signature.

I want to let people know about Rubyn and of my adventures being a first time Betta mom. The video's so far are mostly questions. One is a bunch of Bettas I saw at Petco. 

I am starting to make my own fish tank Decor for Rubyn since A.) His tank is odd and B.) I can't find any i like with smooth edges.

Yesterdays adventure (1-24-15?) was finding Rubyn in the back filter section of the tank instead of in his portion of the tank after a water change and having to clean the filter when it didn't work after filling the tank with water.


----------



## Carlieflowers (Jan 20, 2014)

My snail did that a couple times with the back filter section too. Silly little things.


----------



## RubynRed1978 (Dec 15, 2014)

Having Rubyn has definitely added a different dynamic to my "family". The family I am talking about is the ones who live in my apartment besides me, at which case I am the only human  truthfully I don't mind it that way.... 

Before Rubyn I've had African dwarf frogs which are fully aquatic frogs but other than that fish and other aquatic animals have never been my first choice of "pets".

Rubyn however has changed that. With just having him to care for and not multiple fish its less stressfull for me and i can have a smaller tank.

I love just having him to care for though, watching his personality come out and seeing his likes and dislikes. But i still say he's a pig in a fishy body lol. He LOVES to eat. 

He likes shiny things and will follow and attack them. He is NOT a finger follower but likes watching me as much as i like watching him. 

Rubyn is not my only family member. I also have or should i say am owned by a 6 year old rescued Chihuahua named Buddy who is my doggy shadow and spoiled brat. 

Both of my kids are spoiled each in their own way. I am making Rubyn his own decor since I can't find any suitable for him from Sculpey clay.


----------



## PandaKami (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh that gorgeous red colour  <3 He's gorgeous !


----------



## RubynRed1978 (Dec 15, 2014)

Panda, 

Thank you. He is a great little fish and pretty. But I'm mommy so of course he is to me


----------



## PandaKami (Jan 22, 2015)

RubynRed1978 said:


> Panda,
> 
> Thank you. He is a great little fish and pretty. But I'm mommy so of course he is to me


Yeah I am the same. Although my attention is constantly split between my betta, my pup and my hamsters xD My boyfriend swears that if I could, I'd own a farm.xD


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Your fish is very handsome. I'd love to see pictures of your hamsters!


----------



## RubynRed1978 (Dec 15, 2014)

Rubyns big brother is a 15 pound Chihuahua named Buddy. Both are spoiled. Both are loved but Buddy is a demanding but cuddly little character. 

It's been confirmed that Rubyn is indeed fin biting so now i have to try and figure out why. It kinda worries me but at the same time i know it may have nothing to do with anything i am doing in his tank or around his tank. Off to bed


----------

